# Peach's First Nail Trim



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

SO Peach has been with us 2 days now, and as the shelter said, she is quite "feisty." Really, I think she just needs to learn some manners. ANyway, her nails were awful so it was time for her first trim. But every time I tried to even just gently pet her paws, she attacked my hand, biting and wrapping her body around my arms to attack. So last night, we wrapped her up in a towel and my husband held her like a baby while I trimmed the nails. She had plenty of opportunity to bite me as I trimmed the nails but instead she wailed like a miserable crying baby. It was so sad sounding. Sully watched us "torture" her and even he wouldn't come near us afterward.  I guess he wasn't taking chances after hearing her screaming :wink: 

I'm sure the next trims will get easier and easier but it sure was funny that she acted like we were killing her lol


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

:0) oh been there except it made me a real coward and I now take both to the groomer for nail trims. Then he is the baddie and I can be the goodie who takes them home to safety afterwards


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Samantha! 
What I've always done, is when cuddling with my cats, is to also give them soft foot massages! 
That way they get used to their feet being touched!
Their paws are very ticklish, so I massage them...NOT tickle!
Make sure you ONLY trim the points...if you hit the 'Quick', it's very painful, and they do remember! 
The more pleasant you can make it, the easier, it will get!

I trim all of my cats claws, front, and back, with no hassles!
Sharon


----------

